# ephedrine advice



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

im almost positive someone else has already asked this but i searched everywhere and couldnt find it. I was just wondering if it would be worth it to take ephedrine, the so called miracle fat loss supplement. I read up on it and it says it works good to maintain muscle mass. I was just wondering if it would work on getting rid of the extra fat along the abs? or is it not even worth it?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## warchild (Aug 25, 2004)

Like anything you wouldnt be able to take ephidrine do nothing and lose fat.

What people normally do (in my experience) is use ephidrine last in a weight loss cycle. Start over a period of time cleaning up your diet and gradually increasing your cardio. Once you are at the maximum cardio (say, 1 hour a day) and the minimum calories you require after a period of losing weight and you stop losing fat ephidrine is then an option.

If you are not a competitive body builder and are in generally good shape 12 weeks of good diet and religious cardio should be sufficient to look good.

If you are going to take it please find a good source. With it becoming illegal 18 months or so ago there are people throwing any old chemicals together and selling them.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ephedrine does NOT maintain muscle mass... it is catabolic - if your diet is not spot on it will burn muscle mass for energy... best used as a stimulant only in my opinion and sparingly at that!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

eph25plus.co.uk, some say expensive but its a trustworthy source and works great.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm with Nick on this one, the EPH25+ do work well, but don't use them daily or you will build up a tolerance to them and in turn they may actually slow your metabolism from my experience.

I used them daily (more than once daily too) for about 2 years then had to take a week off work so I could cold turkey off them, all I did was sleep that week. I was tired and hungry without them, I couldn't be bothered doing anything because every time I got tired previously I took an EPH/T5 to keep me going.

When I stopped them I gained weight and believe my metabolism was slower than it should have been without them.

I would not say don't use them but I would say it should be 2 on 1 off.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

i agree with NIck as well but unfortuanately the EPH25+ is out of stock for at least a few more weeks 

Once this is back in stock i will offer all musclechat members discount. A product which is similar is the ECA30+.

Madmonkey

Edited by MMUK


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah thats what i was thinking, so i would be better off going natural and doing some HIIT, to burn off the fat and keep the muscle. I mean if that doesnt work eventually i could try it but i dont want to run the risk of having the side effects when i dont need it desperately, im just tryin to lose a little around the edges. HIIT sounds good to me. Thanks once again guys


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

it wont really give you many side effects if used moderately - 1 tab (30mg) twice daily for a couple of weeks is fine and all you would notice is youd feel a little "hyper"... its a very safe thing to use!

i just personally think that for fat loss there are much better options which wont run the risk of burning muscle - diet and cardio for one... as a stimulant its excellent but can lead to misuse as you can tend to rely on the "perk" it gives you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

So then knowing im in the US, what brand should i buy, because i know theres alot out there, and some of them are just bad, so what kinds are the best. I saw the one that Nick and Madmonkey posted but unfortunately thats in the UK so i dont even think can order it overseas. So im trying to find a good safe brand just to use for a month or so.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

is it not banned in US?


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

You've got until the 30th of June to buy this product. After that it's being discontinued. This web site has a good reputation and for this price you can't go wrong.

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=2508


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

wow that is a really good deal. 5.99 for 24 capsules. This says its used for mainly ashma problems, but when i read the reviews the people were like yeah it helps me get an extra boost in my workout. I might have to pick some up and try it out for a little.


----------

